# Critique my PK?



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know I cannot show this guy, as he is bought from a LFS, but watching him grow, I think he will make a lovely PK to breed from. He has just started to flare, and I would guess he was about 4months when I got him (from the females tank). I love his lines. But I am an amateur. I would like to show his babies if i can get some colour into them. 

I think he may be a RoundTail PK, though maybe not quite round enough, in which case a TradPk, obviously a multi, but I am looking into a nice, coloured female who I could breed him to. 

So, here he is, Keiji, probably around 6m old now. Flaring, but as yet not making nests :/ 










ETA: Actually, I thought I was being optimistic in thinking it before, but is he almost, or actually a HMPK?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I can note about his color! He's actually a wild type coloration, not a multicolor ^_^ He does reach to 180 so I think he's an HMPK but don't quote me, there are others who could better answer that question as far as IBC standards go but he does get to the 180 point at least. He has a beautiful spread!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i dont know too much about plakats but from what i can see, he is a halfmoon plakat. He has a nice topline, his tail reaches 180 degrees, ventrals are a nice length.. The tail however doesnt have a nice smooth edge which as far as i know is only a minor fault, the tail also slants and that needs to be straight. The dorsal is a bit too rounded. Anal has a nice established point.. Otherwise he's very nice. A female with a shorter anal, straight tail and a more straight dorsal could fix up those problems for f1 or F2. I see one ventral is slightly longer than the other, but nothing major..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually, I was going to say his anal is long enough XD There are different types of PK and each have different form 'rules'. Trad PK's (asymmetrical), HMPK (asymmetrical) and HMPK (symmetrical).

TradPK's have rounded dorsal, 180 spread, long pointed anal fin that slants.

HMPK (asymmetrical) is a more common we see on aquabid where the caudal should have a slight point to the middle of it, 180 degrees, dorsal should extend fowards, anal fin still slanted.

HMPK (symmetrical) is the short finned HM equivalent where anal fin matches at caudal just like in long finned fish. 

Picture to show, they are in order:
View attachment 434914


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well I can note about his color! He's actually a wild type coloration, not a multicolor ^_^ He does reach to 180 so I think he's an HMPK but don't quote me, there are others who could better answer that question as far as IBC standards go but he does get to the 180 point at least. He has a beautiful spread!


Thank you, so WildType. Let me guess, thats a pretty dominant colour trait? 



sharkettelaw1 said:


> i dont know too much about plakats but from what i can see, he is a halfmoon plakat. He has a nice topline, his tail reaches 180 degrees, ventrals are a nice length.. The tail however doesnt have a nice smooth edge which as far as i know is only a minor fault, the tail also slants and that needs to be straight. The dorsal is a bit too rounded. Anal has a nice established point.. Otherwise he's very nice. A female with a shorter anal, straight tail and a more straight dorsal could fix up those problems for f1 or F2. I see one ventral is slightly longer than the other, but nothing major..


I love his topline, that what made me think to show him here. But I'm a tad biased. Actually, the ventral is my fault! We bought him as a female, and he was with my sorority... who my HM Male lives with! D: Yoshio bit it off, so they got seperated out into different tanks, then I found out Keiji here is a guy! >.>; Its regrown some in the last few weeks. Before he had no white on the ventral furthest from the camera. 



lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, I was going to say his anal is long enough XD There are different types of PK and each have different form 'rules'. Trad PK's (asymmetrical), HMPK (asymmetrical) and HMPK (symmetrical).
> 
> TradPK's have rounded dorsal, 180 spread, long pointed anal fin that slants.
> 
> ...



So would he be a Trad from that picture, or am I missing something? He definitely has a round dorsal. If hes a trad PK I may breed him to my wildtype Double Tail.....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes he is a Trad PK. Why a DT if I may ask? Good luck finding a wildtype DTPK though, they aren't as common as you'd think!

Also, I don't want to throw this thread off track but you do realize the serious and very real possibilities of housing a male in a sorority, yes?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes he is a Trad PK. Why a DT if I may ask? Good luck finding a wildtype DTPK though, they aren't as common as you'd think!
> 
> Also, I don't want to throw this thread off track but you do realize the serious and very real possibilities of housing a male in a sorority, yes?



I do indeed, but I've tried removing him twice and he and one female just stopped eating for 3-4days and the others were stressed. Everyone mellowed out as soon as he was put back though. He's pretty social and the girls are all pretty laid back too. I have weird fish. 

I have a DT female, wild colours, not sure if she is PK or not, I'm not too good with the females. I only have a photo on here of her when she first got home, so she isnt showing colours in it... here she is: 











Silly PetsAtHome have *no* idea what they are selling. Both her and Keiji (the PK male) were £2.50 each!


----------

